# Can You Help Identify This One? Please =)



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

some of you might have seen this on other forums, but my quest to get this watch identified continues...I have contacted jaeger and they said they will indeed be able to identify it ------ in 3 months time! :thumbsdown: can't wait that long, i might however have to anyway....  but maybe you can help identify this jaeger?





































The movement number is 565640 and the case number is 470263 in case anyone was wondering...

it is a great little watch


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

over 90 views and no luck? hmm...i guess ill have to wait for jaeger to get back to me...i guess the first of 3 months will soon have passed...but 2 months....god - ill be a







by then....


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup thats a jaeger le coultre watch  , many watchs were made without a 'name ' i'd simply call it a jaegar sub sec wristwatch, everything else is already there -movement no etc.


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

pugster said:


> yup thats a jaeger le coultre watch  , many watchs were made without a 'name ' i'd simply call it a jaegar sub sec wristwatch, everything else is already there -movement no etc.


id just love to get a bit of info on when it was made and a bit of general history on it...but finding it hard...have looked through litterally hundreds of pictures, but havent been able to find this watch... :wallbash:

so any info would be appreciated


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the movement looks like a lecoultre 480 or 483 (no known difference between the 2) , this would date it at around 1950's .


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

pugster said:


> the movement looks like a lecoultre 480 or 483 (no known difference between the 2) , this would date it at around 1950's .


Thank you for that, it seems that that's what most people put it down as being. Would you happen to know of any other watches which have this movement? also, would you have any ideas about the lugs? I seen all sorts of other type of lugs quite frequently, i.e. tear shaped or horn, but not this type...?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry bill not sure what style the lugs are, the only way to really track this down would be to let lecoultre track it as you already know, this would prob be thro old advertising etc, this is the only old lecoultre advertising link i have, take a look thro it and see if you can spot your watch 

http://jlc.watchprosite.com/?show=nblog.post&ti=449236


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

pugster said:


> sorry bill not sure what style the lugs are, the only way to really track this down would be to let lecoultre track it as you already know, this would prob be thro old advertising etc, this is the only old lecoultre advertising link i have, take a look thro it and see if you can spot your watch
> 
> http://jlc.watchprosite.com/?show=nblog.post&ti=449236


Thanks for all that


----------

